# Weetabix 12 packs, Nescafe Gold Blend



## mathepac (13 Feb 2012)

SuperValue, Cashel

12-pack Weetabix €1, making 5x12 or 60 Weetabix cheaper than the 48-packs on the shelves (if you like your Weetabix of course  .

Nescafe Gold Blend Coffee 200g €5 (new shape jar) making it cheaper / kg than either the 150g package or the 300g jar with 100g "free". 

Lots of other household stuff at the front near the checkouts own brand and branded. It's a big shop for a SuperValue.


----------



## ajapale (14 Feb 2012)

mathepac said:


> SuperValue, Cashel
> 
> 12-pack Weetabix €1


 thats just over 8c/bix Last week I bought a 48 pack in lidle for 2.88 thats about 6c/bix. They are usually about 10c in Dunnes/Tesco and the 48 pack is always cheaper/bix than 12/24/72.


----------

